# quick question/problem



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

Ok, I have a generic gravel vac, after i use it, there is still a good amount of junk on the bottom, and lookin in the vac, i can see alot of the waste doesnt make it up....any other choice but to get a python?? ive heard they work much better


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i dont know if you know what im talking about but you know those big hoses you see taking out the water from a washer machine?...1200gph hosing..i use that to suck out all the crap works really good..im yet to try out a python...my tanks are downstairs and the nearest sink is upstairs in my kitchen
i would probably need like 100ft of hose


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm not sure what it's called but i have a good one that hooks directly to the sink and it works great i would resort to that b.c. i had the same kind you had.


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

i'm sorry mine is called a python and i works great so i would get one for sure good luck


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Getting the python to clean my tanks cut the cleaning time in half and does a great job as well.


----------



## Lang_Joshua (Jul 21, 2004)

I LOVE THE PYTHON... or lees ultimate gravel vac... yea I bought a new vac part for it cause i was tired of getting my hand wet thou... really a great thing though... one note of caution unless its just my house I sprayed my whole washroom while refilling my tank and flooded my upstairs bathroom because it was too much room so... BUt I still love it


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

i have been readin in pfk that there is a vac that sucks all the crap up and leaves the water in the tank if ya know what i mean so water changes have to be only done 1 every 2 weeks
(dunno what name is so you's might be chattin about it)


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

gravel filters are terrible get rid of it!


----------

